
Ask HN: Who broke it? (DevOps Change Management) - ryeguy_24
Our company is getting bigger and we find it harder to stay aprised of changes (infrastructure, code, database structure, server config) across the firm that would impact the production environment. This hurts the most when we identify and try to fix newly discovered bugs. It’s hard to know what chsnges across the teams may have caused it.<p>What are some good approaches&#x2F;tools one can use for tracking these production changes?
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Do you have automated tests that run after your build? When do you build and
do you have continuous integration (regular builds on check-in to scm?).

If you do then store every build and automated test results data. Try Tesults
for this ([https://www.tesults.com](https://www.tesults.com)) - I am the
founder and one of our programmers can get you setup, contact me directly if
you want or email support. Basically this will narrow down the introduction of
issues to a specific build and as long as the associated change/revision has
been recorded with each build it will narrow it to down to a specific change
or narrow range.

------
jarjarbinks455
The usual basics are hard to beat. Error logs to pinpoint the location of a
bug. Info logs too to observe data or possibly timing issues with multiple
users or things. And of course source control. After you know where in the
code the error is you can use the blame or annotate features to observe
changes in that area of code. Branch or tag at release points so you can apply
fixes to the production version of the code without pollution of in-dev
features.

------
penguinlinux
there is no tool more like process this is a good way to introduce change
control

[https://www.techrepublic.com/article/implement-change-
manage...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/implement-change-management-
with-these-six-steps/)

